# The Roo Is Home In Va :-)



## 2491 (Aug 1, 2006)

Well we have our 23KRS home in Virgina! Drove it there from Tiara RV in Elkhart, IN. They are located about 5 miles from the Keystone factory. We got a great price ($5k less than local VA dealers) and the service was fantastic. We got there Friday and they were waiting for us with unit all cleaned and checked out. We did an extensive orientation while they installed the hitch. A few hours later we were off for a test drive, no problems. We then stayed overnight hooked up on their lot. They made sure everything was OK and showed us how to disconnect and dump. They helped us get road ready and off we went about 9:00 am. We drove until about 6:00 pm which put us in western West Virginia. We pulled into Ruby Lake campgrounds for the night. [ Funny side story... The campground manager put us right next to a couple from South Carolina who had also just pulled in with their TT *not an Outback ;-)* that they had also just purchased in Indiana... Except they had to unhook and go into town to get propane... their dealer had not filled the tank.
we on the other hand had two FULL tanks, hooked up, ate a quick dinner and went to bed... We woke up to hear the husband yelling at his wife to hold the light so he could hook up the dam propane... later she yelled at him because they had no toliet paper... we of course had a starter pack from Tiara ;-)...needless to say they were not "happy campers"... We pulled out next morning at 8:00am and they were still sleeping. I guess there is a difference in RV dealers! ;-) ] All in all it was an easy trip home... OH DID I MENTION... Our tow vehicle was a FORD RANGER ! The Ranger did fine pulling it up the steepest mountains in WV at NLT 50mph... Not what we intend to use asa TV in the future but it is what we have now. Looking forward to getting to know our 23KRS better and making some short trips in VA until an new TV next year.
Tim & Sue


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Tim&Sue said:


> OH DID I MENTION... Our tow vehicle was a FORD RANGER ! Tim & Sue












Good luck with the new camper.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Tim&Sue,
Congrats on your new 'ROO








Sounds like you had a very good experience with your dealer and they treated you right








Glad to hear the trip home went well and you enjoyed your first night out!

Now about that Ford Ranger..... I am no expert, but PLEASE be careful out there. It appears you are at max, if not exceeding, the capabilities of your TV. Not to put a downer on on your exciting experience, just want you to keep the shiney side up


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations Tim and Sue!









Sounds like you're off to a great start with your new Outback! Nothing like getting to spend the night and a long haul home right off the bat to make sure everything is in working order









Don't you just love your new Roo?????









Take care and Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> OH DID I MENTION... Our tow vehicle was a FORD RANGER


Tim and Sue,

Congrats on your recent purchase. Glad all went well with y'all.

BTW, I think the Ranger is a first on the forum!

Again, please be careful.

Mark


----------



## Bison (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations Tim&Sue

I was thinking I should get the KRS, before we got the RS, so I could bring my motorcycle with us...but in retrospect I'm glad I didn't. Not sure the Warden and my daughter would appreciate my son and me taking off for a ride leaving them with the dishes









I'm glad the Ranger performed...now I feel like my Dodge 2500 is overkill









Glad you had a great time...dealers really are different.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Bison said:


> Congratulations Tim&Sue
> 
> I was thinking I should get the KRS, before we got the RS, so I could bring my motorcycle with us...but in retrospect I'm glad I didn't. Not sure the Warden and my daughter would appreciate my son and me taking off for a ride leaving them with the dishes
> 
> ...


We bought the 28krs so that my dh could haul his harley and/or quad...so far we haven't taken either one camping, but we sure can take everything else under the sun!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't know about anyone else but my 2500HD with 6.0 and 4.10's had a hard time in the real mountains of WV.

Oh, you are talking about the hills on I-68........

Happy Outbacking and like Jim said keep the shiny side up.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Tim&Sue said:


> OH DID I MENTION... Our tow vehicle was a FORD RANGER !
> Tim & Sue


Congrats on the new Outback! It sounds like you had a great camping experience and were well prepared from the dealer.

Just curious, did the dealer give you any cautions concerning your Ranger? I bet they said it could tow anything on their lot!









Anyway, please be safe out there for your family (and my family's) sake! Be careful what heavy toys you put in that Roo too while you still are using the Ranger.

Glad to see you are a fellow Virginian.....be sure to take a look at Highlander's Rally in November:
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...=Hokie&st=0

Good Luck!
-Sam


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome Tim & Sue
Congrats on the new 23KRS








Now the ranger







just be careful.

Angelo


----------



## 2491 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam,
Funny you should mention about what the dealer said about the Ranger... They actually were concerned about it and insisted they go along with me on a short test drive. They adjusted things several times and cautioned us numerous times warning that we were at or above tow cap. Even as we drove away they said please be careful and leave lots of stopping room. they also said call our 800 # if you need anything along the way and to let us know you got home safe!!!! Like I said... I can't say enough good about Tiara RV AND they have the BEST prices on Outbacks...just check them... and no I don't get anything from them ;-)
Tim


----------



## jthella (Sep 18, 2006)

Tim&Sue said:


> OH DID I MENTION... Our tow vehicle was a FORD RANGER ! The Ranger did fine pulling it up the steepest mountains in WV at NLT 50mph... Tim & Sue


...and I was concerned about towing a 23KRS with our Tundra....









Congratulations on pulling the trigger!


----------



## 2491 (Aug 1, 2006)

OH DID I MENTION... Our tow vehicle was a FORD RANGER ! The Ranger did fine pulling it up the steepest mountains in WV at NLT 50mph... Tim & Sue[/quote]

...and I was concerned about towing a 23KRS with our Tundra....

Congratulations on pulling the trigger!

You will be in great shape with the Tundra... Which OBTW is what we think our "real" TV will be... 
a 2007 Tundra ;-) asa they are availble which now looks like February 2007.
I can send you pictures of our Roo-Ranger if you like...
Tim & Sue Tate
[email protected]


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations on the new Outback, Tim&Sue!*








I'm sure you will love it! And it sounds like you have found a great dealer!

As far as the Ranger is concerned... Max. available tow rating I am seeing is 3,220 pounds. 23KRS dry weight is 4,990 pounds. As you bought a toy hauler, I will step out on a limb and assume you plan on carrying something, so you will probably be a bit over dry weight.

Please, for your own safety, and the safety of those around you, upgrade soon. Often around here, we tend to maybe pick a little too much nit when it comes to towing capacity and what is safe, but this isn't even close!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## reeladdiction (Sep 10, 2006)

i second and third that the ranger is very light weight i was actually worried with my excursion seisel and the 25rss but that is all fine now try your best to replace that ranger with something bigger...


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations! I hope you make many wonderful memories in your Outback!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations Tim and Sue!

Hope you enjoy your new Outback!!!!








HappyTravels
Willie


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Welcome, 
Another VA Outback, this state has to have the most per capita................
I was in Goshen IN, right accross the street from the Keystone Factory the week you were in town.

And YESSSSS, I cant wait for the NEW Tundra..............DW gonna be mad if I want one though.........................................

Take care


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

firemedicinstr said:


> And YESSSSS, I cant wait for the NEW Tundra..............DW gonna be mad if I want one though.........................................


It sounds like you already do!








Just remember to duck when you break the news to her!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

